# Super Deck Deck



## Surreal Painting (May 10, 2015)

What is up people. Here is a deck Job I recently finished (month ago). Turned out great. Home Owner is ecstatic. I failed to capture before photos but it had been 15 years since it had been. You can imagine some of the peeling and how weathered the horizontal areas were.

Treatment. Pressure washed all surfaces to remove peeling, weathered areas faster. Used a deckwash treatment to clean and brighten horizontal areas. Let dry for x days.

Used Super deck from SW. It's one the newest deck stain they offer. Recently acquired the company. Used water based Solid Color on Handrails and spindles. Used Semi Transparent on horizontal surfaces as requested and done previous times.

Really Impressed with the solid color stain. coverage was good. It was easy to spread all day since it has a high viscosity...not overly. 

Semi Trans Oil seemed ok too but I'm really not a fan of oil so idk. On the top portion of there deck, they literally get no sun. Took a lot longer to dry then anticipated. Error on my part.



Little white specs on the horizontal surface are those seeds that fall from the trees. Was not fun sweeping those off the deck every hour. Few feel in the oil stain while it was drying :whistling2:.

Overall turned out great. I'm gonna be watching this one closely as I don't fully trust the top portion of the decks horizontal surface. However if it does fail I will go back and redo that area. Shouldn't but oil just scares me a bit.

No plant life was harmed during the process...which wasn't easy they have a lot of plants.

2 coats on floor, 1 coat rails and spindles.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks great. Oil semi trans on decks is a good thing. Last place that oil is good for most situations. Easier to maintain than acrylic.


----------

